# [July 25-27, 2014] Fed Up Fest (Chicago, IL)



## nvasv (Jun 21, 2014)

FED UP FEST
CHICAGO QUEER CORE FEST
JULY 25-27, 2014








http://fedupfestchicago.org/
http://fedupfestchicago.tumblr.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/FED-UP-Fest-Chicagos-Queercore-fest/453361998108988?sk=timeline


----------



## treatment (Jun 26, 2014)

I find that flyer offensive and oppressive.


----------



## Pepin (Jun 26, 2014)

Really, treatment?


----------



## Sip (Jun 26, 2014)

Sonofabitch, now instead of spending my birthday with my bros, I'll be spending it travelling to this, because there is no way I'm missing it.


----------



## treatment (Jun 26, 2014)

Pepin said:


> Really, treatment?


Yeah, totally. The killing of white men is something that I don't condone. The one guy's wearing a shitty, bro-y shirt, but what's wrong with the guy in green? Why did he deserve to get smashed with a boot heel?

The implication is obvious (and the content of the blog associated with this event makes the implication explicit) and I'm really tired of people blanket shit-talking "cis" men, straight people and non POC. Yes, I understand that straight white men have behaved in all sorts of fucked up fashions, globally, since forever. That doesn't mean that it's any less retarded to say some of the things that I've heard out of people's mouths - things that remind me of the way people make fun of man-hating "feminazis". It's exclusionary, ignorant, OPPRESSIVE, and the antithesis of what "punk rock" should be.


----------



## Pepin (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't even understand the image, I'm just looking to figure out exactly what this is about. I wasn't trying to come at you in any sort of way.


----------



## treatment (Jun 26, 2014)

It's cool, I wasn't sure, but either way any aggression in that post had nothing to do with you.


----------

